# wer hat denn die gesät ?????



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Okt. 2015)

Hi,

hab vorhin angefangen div. Kübel/Schalen auszuleeren um darin liegende einziehenden Knollen-/Zwiebeln aufzunehmen. In einem Topf gabs mal wieder ne kleine Überraschung. Zum Glück aber nur Rosenkäferlarven nachdem ich letztes Jahr in einen meiner Speißkübel zwischen meinen Amorphophallus konjac über 50 "fette" Maikäferengerlinge gefunden hatte die sich schon teilweise an den Knollen vergangen haben 

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (11. Okt. 2015)

Wallerfutter?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Okt. 2015)

nee, __ Maikäfer hät ich verfüttert (allerdings sind die Koi - und damit wohl auch die 3 __ Waller - net mehr so hungrig). Die wurden in einen alten Mauseloch versenkt

MfG Frank


----------



## Tanny (11. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Frank, 
jedem Hühnerhalter hättest Du damit eine große Freude gemacht 

Und Du kannst die larven bei diesem Wetter auch wunderbar in einer kleinen Schale mit glatten Wänden 
einfach auf die Terasse stellen. 

Damit machst Du Igel und viele Vögel (z.B. Amsel, Drossel etc.) überglücklich.

LG
Kirstin


----------

